# LA Surf is born



## Threeyardsback (Jan 29, 2019)

SoCal Academy will be trading in their uniforms for LA Surf kits as LA Surf is born


----------



## toucan (Jan 29, 2019)

The Surf franchise keeps spreading.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2019)

“Surf is a nationally known and respected brand. To give our families the chance to partner with Surf provides a lot of opportunities to our players,” said Daniel Fox, Director of Coaching of Soltilo.


How’s that?


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “Surf is a nationally known and respected brand. To give our families the chance to partner with Surf provides a lot of opportunities to our players,” said Daniel Fox, Director of Coaching of Soltilo.
> 
> 
> How’s that?


Wasn't Soltilo "fully funded" by Keisuke Honda and supported by that one guy that made that big stink about the brazilian players???

https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/870687


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2019)

Isn't the guy the heads up OCSC also a main dude at OC Surf/West Coast?


----------



## coachsamy (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Isn't the guy the heads up OCSC also a main dude at OC Surf/West Coast?


Soon Surf will be like AYSO.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 29, 2019)

It already is, too bad.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jan 29, 2019)

This move is about branding and the doors that the "Surf" name will open.  My oldest daughter played for SoCal Academy for (3) years.  Good club, great coach...terrible commute.  She wanted to play in the ECNL and SoCal couldn't provide that opportunity, so we switched clubs.  My youngest daughter is wrapping up her first year with Soltilo.  No complaints.  However, I've had the same experience with both clubs....people walking up to me and asking "Who are you guys?  And where are you from?".


----------



## zags77 (Jan 29, 2019)

Official Press Release Below:

https://www.soccertoday.com/la-surf-launches-expanding-opportunities-for-youth-soccer-players/


----------



## Overlap (Jan 29, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> SoCal Academy will be trading in their uniforms for LA Surf kits as LA Surf is born


interesting, SoCal Academy has good teams, (just not very many), well coached, not sure why they felt the need to partner with Surf.....larger name recognition? better for recruiting?


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Overlap said:


> interesting, SoCal Academy has good teams, (just not very many), well coached, not sure why they felt the need to partner with Surf.....larger name recognition? better for recruiting?


Thank you for the kind words about our club and teams. This is about National exposure for our girls and Surf was the right fit for SoCal Academy. We are thrilled to take this to the next level with Surf.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 29, 2019)

SoccerMom05 said:


> Thank you for the kind words about our club and teams. This is about National exposure for our girls and Surf was the right fit for SoCal Academy. We are thrilled to take this to the next level with Surf.


Have they given parents any insight as to how the players will benefit or how they will benefit with Nation Exposure under the Surf umbrella?  I am honestly curious as to how that will change versus staying under SoCal Academy.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 29, 2019)

Buzz Cook said:


> This move is about branding and the doors that the "Surf" name will open.  My oldest daughter played for SoCal Academy for (3) years.  Good club, great coach...terrible commute.  She wanted to play in the ECNL and SoCal couldn't provide that opportunity, so we switched clubs.  My youngest daughter is wrapping up her first year with Soltilo.  No complaints.  However, I've had the same experience with both clubs....people walking up to me and asking "Who are you guys?  And where are you from?".


Do you mind sharing some insight on how this will actually work?  Even if there is a pathway to Surf's existing ECNL teams, I assume the commute to those teams will make it a no go for most from where you are...........unless SoCal Academy will get its own ECNL teams.

Best of luck.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 29, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Do you mind sharing some insight on how this will actually work?  Even if there is a pathway to Surf's existing ECNL teams, I assume the commute to those teams will make it a no go for most from where you are...........unless SoCal Academy will get its own ECNL teams.
> 
> Best of luck.


Except for the fact the Surf does not have any ECNL teams.  They left or were booted from ECNL entering the 2018/19 season.  However your point still rings true for Surf’s DA program. 

Historically,  ECNL hasn’t accepted “affiliates” or “franchises” but we are in a new era......


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Jan 29, 2019)

By joining Surf, does this enable them to join DA?  As an affiliate club/sister club?


----------



## mirage (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> “Surf is a nationally known and respected brand. To give our families the chance to partner with Surf provides a lot of opportunities to our players,” said Daniel Fox, Director of Coaching of Soltilo.
> 
> 
> How’s that?


What wasn't published at the time, was that Soltilo's parent company, Honda-Estilo took a part ownership of Surf Sports.  Surf Sports is the parent company of Surf SC and the operator of Del Mar polo field, amongst other things like Surf Cup.

Soltilo name is well known outside of US wit 65 academies across the globe and owns two professional clubs (one in Austria and another is South Africa).  That said, the name is not recognized here whereas Surf name is so from branding and business perspective, makes more sense to take on the Surf name.

How do I know all this?  Our older kid played for Soltilo his last year prior moving on to college.


----------



## Overlap (Jan 29, 2019)

SoccerMom05 said:


> Thank you for the kind words about our club and teams. This is about National exposure for our girls and Surf was the right fit for SoCal Academy. We are thrilled to take this to the next level with Surf.


It should allow player's guesting opportunities and give current teams the opportunity to get into the tournaments for the exposure they need to play the collegiate level. Hopefully, it's too far for them to try and recruit current player's which is a good thing. Best of Luck!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 29, 2019)

Overlap said:


> It should allow player's guesting opportunities and give current teams the opportunity to get into the tournaments for the exposure they need to play the collegiate level. Hopefully, it's too far for them to try and recruit current player's which is a good thing. Best of Luck!


It should, but with IE, OC and now LA, how many guesting opportunities are there wishing the Surf mothership (you’d also have to factor in SD’s 2nd team players as well).  Hopefully open access to the Surf Sports run events pans out for these players.


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jan 29, 2019)

When my oldest daughter was with SoCal, the rumor was they were hoping to get into the ECNL...obviously, that didn't happen.  I'm guessing because SoCal is relatively small; only (1) team per age group with the exception of one of two birth years.  The info we were given from Soltilo revolved around the merger allowing for multiple teams per age group (55 teams, with almost an even split of boys/girls teams).  Things will most likely remain status quo the first year, but year two would see stronger players gravitating to the flight 1 teams (as you would expect from a larger club).  The goal is to eventually go DA.  Not sure if ECNL is in the cards.  Basing this on the fact that Surf dropped out of the ECNL after the 2017-18 season.  SoCal is a strong all-girls club.  Esteban Chavez is a well respected coach and excellent recruiter.


----------



## Overlap (Jan 29, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> It should, but with IE, OC and now LA, how many guesting opportunities are there wishing the Surf mothership (you’d also have to factor in SD’s 2nd team players as well).  Hopefully open access to the Surf Sports run events pans out for these players.


didn't IE leave Surf already? I thought they went to Legends? .... OC and SD are close enough to put together "Super" teams to enter college showcases, just not sure if they participate in the one's outside of CA. Those would be some good games to see at the older ages.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 29, 2019)

Overlap said:


> didn't IE leave Surf already? I thought they went to Legends? .... OC and SD are close enough to put together "Super" teams to enter college showcases, just not sure if they participate in the one's outside of CA. Those would be some good games to see at the older ages.


With OC and SD having DA status, the could combine “super teams” with their non-DA teams, but that still leaves LA a bit on the outside. 

Not sure about IE Surf to Legends...very possible that it did which also begs the question as to why would they leave Surf for Legends?  Maybe it is geography....


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2019)

Getting one step closer to each "Brand" running their own league.
Surf League
Slammers League
Pateadores League
Strikers League
Galaxy League

Each of these clubs and affiliates certainly has 6-8 teams per age group that they could run their own league.


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 29, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> SoCal Academy will be trading in their uniforms for LA Surf kits as LA Surf is born


I think the word is "spawned."


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jan 29, 2019)

From what I heard, Surf dropped IE Surf because the bulk of the teams were under-performing...so, the teams were left with no club affiliation.  Some, not all, went to Legends.  IE Surf Premiere (05) went to Strikers and is now their ECNL team.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Buzz Cook said:


> From what I heard, Surf dropped IE Surf because the bulk of the teams were under-performing...so, the teams were left with no club affiliation.  Some, not all, went to Legends.  IE Surf Premiere (05) went to Strikers and is now their ECNL team.


"Surf dropped IE Surf"  They can do that?  

As my former manager used to say to us -- "What does the contract say?"


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Overlap said:


> It should allow player's guesting opportunities and give current teams the opportunity to get into the tournaments for the exposure they need to play the collegiate level. Hopefully, it's too far for them to try and recruit current player's which is a good thing. Best of Luck!


The Socal Academy teams already got accepted into all the big tournaments in the top flights of them so there has to be more to it than that, but I don't know and it could nothing more than a name change. 

But Central-East LA has one weak DA club and no ECNL exposure at all so perhaps this move maybe has something to do with that. 

I don't have many connects up here but I know a fair few SD Surf peeps and they told me a whiles ago there was news coming in LA just wouldn't tell me what it was exactly. Let me do some digging. Certainly the distances between San Diego, Orange County and Los Angeles would allow for the three clubs to operate within a totally different section of players in DA.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Soccer_newbie said:


> By joining Surf, does this enable them to join DA?  As an affiliate club/sister club?


that would be my guess as it seems this is going to be a big club vs the likes of Inland Empire Surf (now legends ie). Or is it simply $? @SoccerMom05 can you confirm the reason behind this move?


----------



## Jim Jota (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's the official response from SoCal Academy: 
"
For SoCal Academy, the decision came after considering the best way to develop their players and coaches.

“After our older team won the girls U19 USSF DA bracket in Surf Cup this past summer, along with a number of key league and tournament wins in 2018 across multiple age groups, we started receiving a lot of attention, as you can imagine,” explained Esteban Chavez, SoCal Academy’s Director of Coaching and one of its founders. “We always looked at opportunities through the lens of how does this help our players develop and compete at the highest level.”

“WE’VE NEVER FELT THE NEED TO GROW FOR GROWTH’S SAKE,” SAID ESTEBAN.

Esteban Chavez is now LA Surf’s Girls Director of Coaching

“Over the years, Surf has always represented the best in competitive youth soccer in Southern California,” said Kevin McCloskey, President of SoCal Academy. “The benefits of creating LA Surf are far-reaching, and were the main driver in forming this partnership.”

https://www.soccertoday.com/la-surf-launches-expanding-opportunities-for-youth-soccer-players/?fbclid=IwAR3fsvq4_qVomi5q5pbhP9ZjpLyWLQzfwIF4tdaO8GoOtYY0wzKzhdebxBA


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> Here's the official response from SoCal Academy:
> "
> For SoCal Academy, the decision came after considering the best way to develop their players and coaches.
> 
> ...


Breaking down those walls --


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 29, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> that would be my guess as it seems this is going to be a big club vs the likes of Inland Empire Surf (now legends ie). Or is it simply $? @SoccerMom05 can you confirm the reason behind this
> 
> Nothing is set in stone whether we go DA or ECNL yet. This partnership was solely based on our girls best interest and nothing else.


----------



## Jim Jota (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Breaking down those walls --


That's the idea!  It's all about the players and upward mobility. For SoCal Academy it's never about the money, all 3 clubs (SCA, SGV, & SFC) are non-profit, no one bought anyone else here. It's a partnership, not a buyout. The 3 clubs formed LA Surf because they needed/wanted to develop their players and coaches -play at the highest levels and they couldn't do it (not for lack of trying) without Surf and everything it brings to the table. Surf is huge yes, but no one can question their development and high standards.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Nothing is set in stone whether we go DA or ECNL yet. This partnership was solely based on our girls best interest and nothing else.


----------



## Overlap (Jan 29, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> That's the idea!  It's all about the players and upward mobility. For SoCal Academy it's never about the money, all 3 clubs (SCA, SGV, & SFC) are non-profit, no one bought anyone else here. It's a partnership, not a buyout. The 3 clubs formed LA Surf because they needed/wanted to develop their players and coaches -play at the highest levels and they couldn't do it (not for lack of trying) without the brand.


non-profit doesn't mean much these days however, I would agree all 3 clubs have been about development, all the teams I've seen have been well coached and they know how to play the right way. The "partnership" makes a little more sense, I think they could have gotten there on their own merits although, this gets them there faster. IE Legends & Fullerton Rangers should be a little concerned about losing top talent from those player's within driving distance


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 29, 2019)

Overlap said:


> non-profit doesn't mean much these days however, I would agree all 3 clubs have been about development, all the teams I've seen have been well coached and they know how to play the right way. The "partnership" makes a little more sense, I think they could have gotten there on their own merits although, this gets them there faster. IE Legends & Fullerton Rangers should be a little concerned about losing top talent from those player's within driving distance


My DD is one the OGs (lol) when the 2005 Hazell team was formed and her development has gone thru the roof. All I wanted was for her to learn to play the right way of soccer and they have. As the TM for this team, I couldn't be prouder of the Technically strong talent we have and the many compliments I have received after games. Best of Luck to all.


----------



## Overlap (Jan 29, 2019)

SoccerMom05 said:


> Thank you for the kind words about our club and teams. This is about National exposure for our girls and Surf was the right fit for SoCal Academy. We are thrilled to take this to the next level with Surf.


This is a fantastic opportunity for your girls, I hope the parents & coaches are stressing the importance of grades, the doors will open and they need to be ready, they need to know that soccer alone may get them there but, the grades get the most merit $$$, their education will be the most important thing past soccer. Best of Luck to you all!


----------



## tabletop (Jan 29, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> The 3 clubs formed LA Surf because they needed/wanted to develop their players and coaches -play at the highest levels and they couldn't do it (not for lack of trying) without Surf and everything it brings to the table. Surf is huge yes, but no one can question their development and high standards.


I am curious what Surf has done for SGV Surf?  How long has that partnership been around?  3 years +?


----------



## RedCard (Jan 29, 2019)

Can’t wait to get those friendly matches scheduled between LA & SD, or maybe a round robin between LA, OC, and SD ....


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 29, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Can’t wait to get those friendly matches scheduled between LA & SD, or maybe a round robin between LA, OC, and SD ....


Remember Surf DPL at Blues Cup.. Solid team that plays great soccer.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 29, 2019)

Will Surf Cup soon only allow in teams that wear a Surf uniform?


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 29, 2019)

tabletop said:


> I am curious what Surf has done for SGV Surf?  How long has that partnership been around?  3 years +?


Competition in that area picked up in the last year or so.  Being close to a a couple of these now-surf formerly something else organizations, the standards are still very much set by the local DOC and the individual coaches.  But, it does appear that the Surf name helps a lot with recruiting.

The lack of EGSL, however, hurts them going forward on the girls' side.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Will Surf Cup soon only allow in teams that wear a Surf uniform?


Unless the team is staying in a local hotel.


----------



## Rev234 (Jan 29, 2019)

Same car new paint job.
Merged with big club and nothing changed  but the kit.  Unless the parent club is going to come in revamp the culture, require all coaches have high level license etc, you can expect a lot of the same as usual.   That is the truth. 
And for the 100th time, IE Surf's 5 year contract with Poppa Surf expired and the club decided to go another way. 
Best of luck but don't expect DA, or ECNL in  LA if it wasn't there already.


----------



## Technician72 (Jan 29, 2019)

Rev234 said:


> Same car new paint job.
> Merged with big club and nothing changed  but the kit.  Unless the parent club is going to come in revamp the culture, require all coaches have high level license etc, you can expect a lot of the same as usual.   That is the truth.
> And for the 100th time, IE Surf's 5 year contract with Poppa Surf expired and the club decided to go another way.
> Best of luck but don't expect DA, or ECNL in  LA if it wasn't there already.


Agree, nothing much changes as was the case with Platinum FC going to IE Surf then Legends IE, or most situations with affiliates.

Definitely no guarantees and based on ECNLs get together in Vegas, that landscape will most likely not change for 2019-20 season but I anticipate LA Surf will certainly try to get a platform change for their teams in the near future.

From the SoCal Academy perspective, it gives them just another tool to help get their players recruited, whether a minor bump or significant remains to be seen. Chavez and Villanueva have a good record of placing their kids and have the contacts and relationships to make calls and their recommendations carry weight from what I've seen.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Will Surf Cup soon only allow in teams that wear a Surf uniform?


Funny, but next year the only Surf Team that is allowed to wear "Surf' across their chest is SD Surf.  All the affiliates get a small patch on their chest...


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 29, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Agree, nothing much changes as was the case with Platinum FC going to IE Surf then Legends IE, or most situations with affiliates.
> 
> Definitely no guarantees and based on ECNLs get together in Vegas, that landscape will most likely not change for 2019-20 season but I anticipate LA Surf will certainly try to get a platform change for their teams in the near future.
> 
> From the SoCal Academy perspective, it gives them just another tool to help get their players recruited, whether a minor bump or significant remains to be seen. Chavez and Villanueva have a good record of placing their kids and have the contacts and relationships to make calls and their recommendations carry weight from what I've seen.


This is totally correct been involved with two mergers with Surf - Anaheim and OC Surf... Nothing changes... really no (very, very rare 1 or 2 --- very special occasions) players play with the mothership...


----------



## Rev234 (Jan 29, 2019)

A $10 ( I know Ive  underpriced it) patch vs a generic $75 blue Nike shirt is a good deal.


----------



## Rev234 (Jan 29, 2019)

The next time Surf plays LA Surf


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 30, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> The Socal Academy teams already got accepted into all the big tournaments in the top flights of them so there has to be more to it than that, but I don't know and it could nothing more than a name change.
> 
> But Central-East LA has one weak DA club and no ECNL exposure at all so perhaps this move maybe has something to do with that.
> 
> I don't have many connects up here but I know a fair few SD Surf peeps and they told me a whiles ago there was news coming in LA just wouldn't tell me what it was exactly. Let me do some digging. Certainly the distances between San Diego, Orange County and Los Angeles would allow for the three clubs to operate within a totally different section of players in DA.


 Can anyone tell me how all the Girls Surf DA teams did this year?


----------



## JackZ (Jan 30, 2019)

West Coast FC to OC Surf (*on the boys side*) hasn't really done much for us, we were already in ECNL pre-OC Surf. For our team, the club is still runs as WCFC, same people at the top and more or less same coaches, not that that's a bad thing. It's just a new count of paint. Also, I've never seen a boy come out from a Surf affiliate (Anaheim, SGV, Murrieta, and now Mission Viejo, etc.) and train with  our ECNL team. 

Educate yourself (new) parents, don't believe the marketing and colorful language full of "development", "opportunities" and the like. Go see for yourself, find a coach you like, etc, etc. it's all been said on the forum a million times.


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 30, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> Competition in that area picked up in the last year or so.  Being close to a a couple of these now-surf formerly something else organizations, the standards are still very much set by the local DOC and the individual coaches.  But, it does appear that the Surf name helps a lot with recruiting.
> 
> The lack of EGSL, however, hurts them going forward on the girls' side.


The lack of EGSL hurts them going forward? Huh? Are you saying that now that EGSL is now basically worthless (always was in my opinion) or that if it were still on the upward trajectory, they would not be able to participate? Help... While there are some posters who know what they are talking about, I am constantly amazed by the sheer number of people engaging in discussion on these threads that have no idea what they are talking about or completely make sh*t up.


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 30, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> Can anyone tell me how all the Girls Surf DA teams did this year?


Sorry, I meant to say "Tell me how all tha Girls SD Surf  DA teams did?


----------



## Jim Jota (Jan 30, 2019)

I have 2 daughters at SoCal Academy, one has had both Estebans as coaches. I can speak from experience that the development SCA preach is quite special. Players are taught to challenge themselves using their skills, teamwork, and commitment (work ethic) to bring about each player's best potential. We've been with other clubs and I'll be honest,  I've never seen the kind of approach they've taken. My girls have been taught to compete in a positive way, not rooting for others to fail or be obsessed with winning at all costs. Indeed we've lost some games to make a point of playing the right way. It was painful at the time, but the lesson had to be learned. Positive competition is about growth, grit, and a commitment to making it to the next level, step-by-step. Each evolutionary step, including this partnership, is part of a growth commitment which will bear fruit inevitably because it is well planned and thoughtfully executed. What's best is it is about the players. That's always been what's special at SCA. If anyone watched the National Cup finals last year between SCA and Legends, yes SCA lost narrowly for one reason or another, the biggest difference between those 2 teams? The SCA team was made up of local girls that grew up and developed together, not an assembly of top players from all over SC to win a title. That is what positive competition is all about, even that narrow loss was a big win for our girls in a big stage for our tiny 4-year-old club. #socalproud


----------



## doubled (Jan 30, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> Sorry, I meant to say "Tell me how all tha Girls SD Surf  DA teams did?


Have a look....    http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/


----------



## El Clasico (Jan 30, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> I have 2 daughters at SoCal Academy, one has had both Estebans as coaches. I can speak from experience that the development SCA preach is quite special. Players are taught to challenge themselves using their skills, teamwork, and commitment (work ethic) to bring about each player's best potential. We've been with other clubs and I'll be honest,  I've never seen the kind of approach they've taken. My girls have been taught to compete in a positive way, not rooting for others to fail or be obsessed with winning at all costs. Indeed we've lost some games to make a point of playing the right way. It was painful at the time, but the lesson had to be learned. Positive competition is about growth, grit, and a commitment to making it to the next level, step-by-step. Each evolutionary step, including this partnership, is part of a growth commitment which will bear fruit inevitably because it is well planned and thoughtfully executed. What's best is it is about the players. That's always been what's special at SCA. If anyone watched the National Cup finals last year between SCA and Legends, yes SCA lost narrowly for one reason or another, the biggest difference between those 2 teams? The SCA team was made up of local girls that grew up and developed together, not an assembly of top players from all over SC to win a title. That is what positive competition is all about, even that narrow loss was a big win for our girls in a big stage for our tiny 4-year-old club. #socalproud


It sounds like a great environment and something to be very proud of...so help me understand what Surf adds to that?  Are they going to sign your teams up for showcases that you aren't able to sign up for yourself?  Are they going to contact college coaches that you can't contact by yourself? I am always intrigued by these mash ups. I haven't seen how they help anyone but surf or some coaches. I have had coaches tell me that it helps them a little with recruiting but then that begs the question...are the coaches on board because it makes their job easier? Are they recruiting bodies with checkbooks to increase income? If we use the same team you referenced in your story, how will the mash up help that team? Tell us what you have been told, tell us what you think is the benefit and then tell us what you have seen with your own eyes with other mash ups (there are plenty of examples on these boards with parents that have been through it). However, you can help us all out by separating the different categories so we know if it is what you were told or what you experienced. For example...1. We were told this... 2. I believe this.... 3. People that have been through it say this...

You might be surprised. I might be surprised.  One thing that I believe for sure is that you have a great program and I hope it doesn't suffer afterwards. SCA is doing something the big box guys have yet to show they can do. Develop players. Mega clubs fish with a net to get their talent and they continuously cycle through them.


----------



## SoccerMom05 (Jan 30, 2019)

JackZ said:


> West Coast FC to OC Surf (*on the boys side*) hasn't really done much for us, we were already in ECNL pre-OC Surf. For our team, the club is still runs as WCFC, same people at the top and more or less same coaches, not that that's a bad thing. It's just a new count of paint. Also, I've never seen a boy come out from a Surf affiliate (Anaheim, SGV, Murrieta, and now Mission Viejo, etc.) and train with  our ECNL team.
> 
> Educate yourself (new) parents, don't believe the marketing and colorful language full of "development", "opportunities" and the like. Go see for yourself, find a coach you like, etc, etc. it's all been said on the forum a million times.


Appreciate your feedback.
From a SoCal Acadeny perspective our girls have and will continue to develop under our DOC, Esteban Chavez and all the great coaches we have here. So to answer your question we have found the coaches we like here at SCA. We still have our core group of girls when this started 4 years ago amongst all age group. We already train 3 days a week (2x practice and 3rd day of Technical training with a Coach Chavez). The small feel of a club, our families getting together outside of soccer, personally knowing families outside our age groups, the solid chemistry the girls have within their teams which we all know is very important.  SCA is really like one big family, which won't change. We came from a big club prior to joining SCA and the best decision we made was leaving and joining SCA. Mind you that club has DA but we were looking for was the development. What we have at SCA is special and hopefully that won't change besides the name, board members and league (in due time).


----------



## jpeter (Jan 30, 2019)

JackZ said:


> West Coast FC to OC Surf (*on the boys side*) hasn't really done much for us, we were already in ECNL pre-OC Surf. For our team, the club is still runs as WCFC, same people at the top and more or less same coaches, not that that's a bad thing. It's just a new count of paint. Also, I've never seen a boy come out from a Surf affiliate (Anaheim, SGV, Murrieta, and now Mission Viejo, etc.) and train with  our ECNL team.
> 
> Educate yourself (new) parents, don't believe the marketing and colorful language full of "development", "opportunities" and the like. Go see for yourself, find a coach you like, etc, etc. it's all been said on the forum a million times.


This seems to be a reoccurring theme: the parent company doing there own thing and affiliates not included much at all but a token training or event once I'm a while.

From the Strikers or Pat's Irvine to the Galaxy very few affliates players on the marquee teams.   Seems like they'd rather take transfer(s) or a home grommed team rather than affiliate player(s) if there is a need?  no affliate tryouts or much sharing, like the marketing says one thing and they dont follow through on those promosies and things drift apart after the honeymoon is over.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2019)

I do think that Surf put together a tournament team at some point last year.  I think it had Hawaii, San Diego and some other group as part of it.   2005 age group I think.


----------



## Jim Jota (Jan 30, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> It sounds like a great environment and something to be very proud of...so help me understand what Surf adds to that?  Are they going to sign your teams up for showcases that you aren't able to sign up for yourself?  Are they going to contact college coaches that you can't contact by yourself? I am always intrigued by these mash ups. I haven't seen how they help anyone but surf or some coaches. I have had coaches tell me that it helps them a little with recruiting but then that begs the question...are the coaches on board because it makes their job easier? Are they recruiting bodies with checkbooks to increase income? If we use the same team you referenced in your story, how will the mash up help that team? Tell us what you have been told, tell us what you think is the benefit and then tell us what you have seen with your own eyes with other mash ups (there are plenty of examples on these boards with parents that have been through it). However, you can help us all out by separating the different categories so we know if it is what you were told or what you experienced. For example...1. We were told this... 2. I believe this.... 3. People that have been through it say this...
> 
> You might be surprised. I might be surprised.  One thing that I believe for sure is that you have a great program and I hope it doesn't suffer afterwards. SCA is doing something the big box guys have yet to show they can do. Develop players. Mega clubs fish with a net to get their talent and they continuously cycle through them.


Like I said; it is an evolutionary step that is well planned and thoughtfully executed. The coaches were confronted with a challenge to get the players (and coaches) to the next level. This was determined (after careful strategy) as the long term solution, there will be announcements forthcoming, watch this space...


----------



## Woodwork (Jan 30, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> The lack of EGSL hurts them going forward? Huh? Are you saying that now that EGSL is now basically worthless (always was in my opinion) or that if it were still on the upward trajectory, they would not be able to participate? Help... While there are some posters who know what they are talking about, I am constantly amazed by the sheer number of people engaging in discussion on these threads that have no idea what they are talking about or completely make sh*t up.


On recruiting.  It helps suck some people in.  They don't have it anymore so they don't have the little recruiting pitch.

Maybe redirect your anger somewhere more positive.


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac (Jan 30, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> Like I said; it is an evolutionary step that is well planned and thoughtfully executed. The coaches were confronted with a challenge to get the players (and coaches) to the next level. This was determined (after careful strategy) as the long term solution, there will be announcements forthcoming, watch this space...


What is being promised to you parents as a result of this? You said announcements forthcoming, what are you expecting? ECNL? DA?


----------



## MWN (Jan 30, 2019)

The better way to look at these "Surf" affiliation/merger announcements is to understand that the "Surf" name has national recognition through the Surf Cup.  Also appreciate that the Surf Cup and the Surf Soccer programs are two seperate companies.


"Surf Soccer Club" is owned by San Dieguito Surf Soccer Club (Non-Profit Corp - Jeremy McDonald is the President); and,
"Surf Cup," is owned by Surf Cup Sports, LLC (A For-Profit / Rob Haskell is the Manager).
The two entities are seperate, but share the "Surf" brand as part of an agreement that was entered into years ago.  The Surf Cup affiliates with Surf Soccer Club from a sanctioning point of view, but all the profits flow to the LLC's members and not the club.

San Dieguito Surf Soccer Club, does two kinds of deals with clubs:

"Merger" - Where the club is consumed/folded into the corporate non-profit known as "San Dieguito Surf Soccer Club."  The players at the merged clubs are playing for San Diego Surf under either the OC Surf (and now) the LA Surf region.  These players can be "club passed" back and forth between regions as they are all playing for essentially the same Club.


"Affiliate" License deal where the club remain independently operated from both a DOC and corporate point of view.  These clubs are free to rebrand as another club down the road and simply pay a license fee, which is the case with the other 16 Surf National Affiliates (e.g. Murrieta Surf, SGV Surf, Hawaii Surf, etc., etc.)  These players cannot be club passed back and forth, as they are playing for a different company/club.
In the case of OC Surf and LA Surf, a "merger" was announced that tells us these clubs are now simply a regional presence of San Diego Surf, thus subject to to the management and oversight of the San Dieguito Surf Soccer Club.

Its all a bit confusing, which is why it works.  The Surf brand can open doors and makes a club more marketable over Bob's Soccer Club, which is why clubs enter into these license deals.


----------



## MWN (Jan 30, 2019)

Just to clarify.  During League players can be "club passed," which is not the same as "Guest" playing.  During the Summer Tournament season is when we see "guest" playing mostly occur.  Guest players can come from anywhere.  Thus, all the Surf Affiliates could get together with the SD/OC/LA Surf and form an all-star team of guest players if they so wanted.  All out there with their respective XYZ Surf gear.  It might be kinda interesting to see that.

Full Disclosure: My son plays for a Surf Affiliate.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jan 30, 2019)

MWN said:


> Just to clarify.  During League players can be "club passed," which is not the same as "Guest" playing.  During the Summer Tournament season is when we see "guest" playing mostly occur.  Guest players can come from anywhere.  Thus, all the Surf Affiliates could get together with the SD/OC/LA Surf and form an all-star team of guest players if they so wanted.  All out there with their respective XYZ Surf gear.  It might be kinda interesting to see that.
> 
> Full Disclosure: My son plays for a Surf Affiliate.


Yes you are correct!


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jim Jota said:


> Like I said; it is an evolutionary step that is well planned and thoughtfully executed. The coaches were confronted with a challenge to get the players (and coaches) to the next level. This was determined (after careful strategy) as the long term solution, there will be announcements forthcoming, watch this space...


Does your club fee remain the same?
Will your club get to keep its independence and development philosophy which many have praised?
Will your team get to keep the coach your kid thrives under and is happy to play for?

If the answer is yes to these questions, then it's business as usual.  If there is indeed a new pathway to something else, great.  If not, you lose nothing.

Personally it's a deal breaker for me if they make me buy new practice socks .  J/K.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jim Jota (Jan 30, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Does your club fee remain the same?
> Will your club get to keep its independence and development philosophy which many have praised?
> Will your team get to keep the coach your kid thrives under and is happy to play for?
> 
> ...


Thanks, the answer is yes to all 3. The socks are free to boot!  Best regards...


----------



## ToonArmy (Jan 30, 2019)

Hired Gun said:


> Funny, but next year the only Surf Team that is allowed to wear "Surf' across their chest is SD Surf.  All the affiliates get a small patch on their chest...


Is next year new uniform year for Surf?


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 30, 2019)

yes


ToonArmy said:


> Is next year new uniform year for Surf?[/QUOTW


----------



## timbuck (Jan 30, 2019)

Woodwork said:


> I think the word is "spawned."


This is probably not appropriate for work or children.  "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" is the funniest show on television.  There is an episode where Danny DeVito is "born" from a couch.  Make sure to wear headphones and watch in a room that you can laugh out-loud in complete disgust.
Is this how LA Surf has arrived in our world?
Enjoy:


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 30, 2019)

Its always sunny is the best show period " Who Pooped the bed " is also a funny episode.  So Underrated


----------



## seuss (Jan 31, 2019)

Pomona Surf?
Doesn’t seem like this club is located in LA.


----------



## MR.D (Jan 31, 2019)

seuss said:


> Pomona Surf?
> Doesn’t seem like this club is located in LA.


LA County


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 31, 2019)

seuss said:


> Pomona Surf?
> Doesn’t seem like this club is located in LA.





MR.D said:


> LA County


From the press release and the buzz on this thread it seems the deal is centered around Socal Academy girls program and their DOC is now the LA Surf DOC. Those teams train in San Marino which is in LA county and less than 5 miles outside of LA city limits so I'd argue Los Angeles is an accurate moniker. Pomona is about 40 miles outside of LA city limits. The formerly Soltilo boys will train there. It's less accurate for them, but as Mr D says, still in LA County.

Onto more important matters, I second recommending Always Sunny "who pooped the bed!"


----------



## Surfref (Feb 1, 2019)

I heard that Surf Point Loma (previously Riptide) had a great turnout for younger tryouts this year.  They supposedly had about 5x the normal number of players.  The Surf brand attracts the parents.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Feb 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I heard that Surf Point Loma (previously Riptide) had a great turnout for younger tryouts this year.  They supposedly had about 5x the normal number of players.  The Surf brand attracts the parents.


So has Albion made any moves to counter Surf moving next door?  I know that this was touched on a little somewhere in the forum.


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I heard that Surf Point Loma (previously Riptide) had a great turnout for younger tryouts this year.  They supposedly had about 5x the normal number of players.  The Surf brand attracts the parents.


It's the free Koolaid stand.


----------



## Dummy (Jun 11, 2019)

Drumroll please.....


----------



## Tim Powell (Jun 11, 2019)

Dummy said:


> Drumroll please.....


Might need its own thread


----------



## jpeter (Jun 11, 2019)

Only LA surf I know can be found at http://swellmagnet.com/ which is run by a parent who's kids play soccer locally


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity (Jun 11, 2019)

And that’s how la surf gets da...


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 11, 2019)

Girls DA taking a turn a few months before the start of the new season.

Coaches announced, SoCal Academy getting the good end of the deal on this one.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 11, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Girls DA taking a turn a few months before the start of the new season.
> 
> Coaches announced, SoCal Academy getting the good end of the deal on this one.


Messaging has been generic at this point, player pool is essentially expanded and "tryouts" will ensue as teams will be shaken up both at the DA and DPL levels.

If you read between the lines the coaching assignments say a lot in regards to what the DA teams may look like. A bigger question will be adhering to curriculum / concepts and vision as LA Premier is stating their key personnel will be running the Girls DA platform. Say what you will about wins and losses for the teams, but many parents / players were happy with the anonymity the program had and the direction with some coaches that are great teachers of the game.

Will be interesting to see things play out. Best of luck to the girls, here's hoping that players that were LA Premier from the jump aren't left out in the dust.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 11, 2019)

Finally, a merger that makes sense!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> Messaging has been generic at this point, player pool is essentially expanded and "tryouts" will ensue as teams will be shaken up both at the DA and DPL levels.
> 
> If you read between the lines the coaching assignments say a lot in regards to what the DA teams may look like. A bigger question will be adhering to curriculum / concepts and vision as LA Premier is stating their key personnel will be running the Girls DA platform. Say what you will about wins and losses for the teams, but many parents / players were happy with the anonymity the program had and the direction with some coaches that are great teachers of the game.
> 
> Will be interesting to see things play out. Best of luck to the girls, here's hoping that players that were LA Premier from the jump aren't left out in the dust.


Will BR still be running the DA program?


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 11, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will BR still be running the DA program?


Yes. He will continue to run the program with the same Premier coaches running the girls and boys sides.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 11, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Will BR still be running the DA program?





cheaper2keeper said:


> Yes. He will continue to run the program with the same Premier coaches running the girls and boys sides.


*2019-20 Girls DA Coaches*

2001/02 Mike Davis
2003 Nick Gumpert
2004 Esteban Chavez
2005 Paul Hennessey
2006 Esteban Chavez


----------



## ludahxris (Jun 11, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> *2019-20 Girls DA Coaches*
> 
> 2001/02 Mike Davis
> 2003 Nick Gumpert
> ...


Will they train in San Marino or La Canada?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> *2019-20 Girls DA Coaches*
> 
> 2001/02 Mike Davis
> 2003 Nick Gumpert
> ...


Wonder what happened to Dido?


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 11, 2019)

ludahxris said:


> Will they train in San Marino or La Canada?


TBD. I’m guessing the 04 and 06s will be at San  Marino


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> TBD. I’m guessing the 04 and 06s will be at San  Marino


Did Chavez come from SoCal?


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 11, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Did Chavez come from SoCal?


Yes. He was the co-founder/DOC


----------



## soccerislife (Jun 11, 2019)

just heard an interesting story about this.  i heard la premier had plans to join Surf for some time now.  Surf had some reservations because la premier teams especially in the younger ages have not been very successful and prospects were slim.  their had been rumors about financial troubles at socal academy so they approached Chavez about joining la premier and starting la surf.  he did not think his parents would follow knowing la premier was involved so they came of with a plan to have Chavez announce socal academy and other smaller clubs  creating la surf first and once parents were committed then la premier would announce their plans to join.  i just about fell of my chair when i heard this.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 11, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Wonder what happened to Dido?


He’s the unknown in this situation. Don’t know where he’s going but they’ll be lucky to have him.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 11, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> He’s the unknown in this situation. Don’t know where he’s going but they’ll be lucky to have him.


With 120 teams now in the club they will need every good coach.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 12, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> He’s the unknown in this situation. Don’t know where he’s going but they’ll be lucky to have him.


He probably jumped ship because their program wasn’t doing well across all the DA teams


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> He probably jumped ship because their program wasn’t doing well across all the DA teams


That hasn't been a driving factor in what he's done as a coach up until this point. I fear he may have been excluded as part of this merger altogether.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 12, 2019)

Technician72 said:


> That hasn't been a driving factor in what he's done as a coach up until this point. I fear he may have been excluded as part of this merger altogether.


Very true.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 12, 2019)

It isn’t about the winning - I was under the impression that he is a talented and ethical coach and would only want to be part of a quality environment


----------



## Justafan (Jun 12, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> He’s the unknown in this situation. Don’t know where he’s going but they’ll be lucky to have him.


I hear Strikers ECNL.


----------



## Keeper3114 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm surprised that they kept NG as the 03 coach and MD was he a DA coach already or was he from SoCal Academy?


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 13, 2019)

Keeper3114 said:


> I'm surprised that they kept NG as the 03 coach and MD was he a DA coach already or was he from SoCal Academy?


MD was with Premier. He’s the WPSL coach and DA GK trainer.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 13, 2019)

Looks like only Coach that came over from SoCal is Chavez


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 13, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Looks like only Coach that came over from SoCal is Chavez


For DA...
Rumor (from parents) is Hazell 05 team will try to stay intact and be the DPL team.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 13, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> For DA...
> Rumor (from parents) is Hazell 05 team will try to stay intact and be the DPL team.


Interesting so they aren't interested in the DA huh?


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 13, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> For DA...
> Rumor (from parents) is Hazell 05 team will try to stay intact and be the DPL team.


That would make sense for LA Surf. Hazell is a strong team the current 05 la premier dpl team struggled may not of won a game.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 13, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Interesting so they aren't interested in the DA huh?


Change is hard. Some are looking forward to HS soccer. There’s always the opportunity to play a few DA games during the season.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 13, 2019)

Funny because SoCal Academy (now LA Surf) was born largely from players and families who either got the shaft from LA Premier, or hated LA Premier with the heat of a thousand suns.  Esteban also took great pride in building teams that outperformed those at LA Premier and I've heard he pretty much loathed Barry Ritson.  The success of his older team (built with players LA Premier didn't respect or couldn't keep) is what got them on the map and got them the LA Surf affiliation.   Also, Esteban's soccer philosophy (a'la Anson Dorrance) and what they preach at Premier  is like mixing oil and water.  Now LA Surf is absorbing LA Premier... but here's the catch: Barry gets to run the show!  Those are going to be some awesome staff meetings.   Nothing about this makes sense from an individual player's standpoint.  It's lousy for the existing teams at both clubs.  It's lousy for the coaches involved.  The only thing this isn't lousy for is consolidating $$$$.  Eliminating competition and creating fewer options for consumers.  It's effing brilliant from that angle. 

In other words, this whole episode is pretty much the most "club soccer-y" thing ever.


----------



## soccer81 (Jun 13, 2019)

Can you explain the soccer philosophies you're talking about and why they're so different? Asking for a friend.


----------



## breakthroughresearch (Jun 13, 2019)

soccer81 said:


> Can you explain the soccer philosophies you're talking about and why they're so different? Asking for a friend.


Ask Barry and Esteban.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 13, 2019)

SoCal Academy was a true-to-life David vs Goliath story. Small club develops players. Does well with every team. Takes their oldest team and smashes every DA team they play in a single tournament. Would’ve been really cool to see them stay on the map as a small unique/boutique club that could be selective who they sign to their teams and continue to beat other teams from the big-name clubs. Leaving all those clubs scratching their heads asking themselves who this small unknown club is that just ruined their unbeaten season.  
 I’m sure they could’ve continued to get their players recruited to good schools. 
Instead they were overtaken by the Evil Empire. 
Sad ending for SCA


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 13, 2019)

pewpew said:


> SoCal Academy was a true-to-life David vs Goliath story. Small club develops players. Does well with every team. Takes their oldest team and smashes every DA team they play in a single tournament. Would’ve been really cool to see them stay on the map as a small unique/boutique club that could be selective who they sign to their teams and continue to beat other teams from the big-name clubs. Leaving all those clubs scratching their heads asking themselves who this small unknown club is that just ruined their unbeaten season.
> I’m sure they could’ve continued to get their players recruited to good schools.
> Instead they were overtaken by the Evil Empire.
> Sad ending for SCA


It is sad that almost all the small well-run clubs have been swallowed up. They're soon to be a thing of the past.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It is sad that almost all the small well-run clubs have been swallowed up. They're soon to be a thing of the past.


Some merge to stay alive, such as RB/PQ/Pegasus in north SD County.


----------



## RedCard (Jun 13, 2019)

Heard that the DA tryouts/ID event yesterday had a very low turnout for the 04s and 05s...


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 13, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Heard that the DA tryouts/ID event yesterday had a very low turnout for the 04s and 05s...


When teams boycott the event, those are the results.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 13, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> When teams boycott the event, those are the results.


??


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 13, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> ??


The So Cal Academy 05 team(s) we’re not represented. LA Premier 04 did not show up (that I noticed) but I think they are preparing for the final showcase.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 13, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> The So Cal Academy 05 team(s) we’re not represented. LA Premier 04 did not show up (that I noticed) but I think they are preparing for the final showcase.


Wow!! Sounds like a boycott to me.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 13, 2019)

soccer81 said:


> Can you explain the soccer philosophies you're talking about and why they're so different? Asking for a friend.


Well, let me preface this by saying that what a club preaches and what they actually end up producing are often different things.  LA Premier is a perfect example.  Go through their promo and pr stuff and you will see all sorts of references to “development” and “pathways” yet the best players on their best teams are all recruited from other clubs while players they already had at younger levels moved to other clubs and went on to bigger success.  

As for soccer philosophy, LA Premier again talks a good game.  They preach technical emphasis and possession style.  Once they went DA, they really promoted that aspect.  Some of their coaches do an honest job of it too.  But watch their teams top to bottom and it’s hard to see any consistency of philosophy.   To be fair that is pretty normal for all mega clubs.  It’s hard to control that when you have 3-4 coaches in every age group.  

SoCal Academy started with just two teams total, and from the start Esteban openly modeled his philosophy on Anson Dorrance (UNC women’s coach) which is more like what the USWNT played like in the early 2000’s: an attacking, aggressive, direct style that also emphasizes individual skill.  Again, results may vary depending on the individual coaches, but that’s what their website promoted. 

I’m not saying one philosophy is better.  What I am saying is that Barry and Esteban preached entirely different things when trying to sell parents on their clubs.   So their merger (and their absorption into the Surf kingdom) is the perfect display of why every parent must understand that club soccer, no matter if it’s DA, ECNL or whatever, is only a business.  Not a pathway.  Not an academy for development.  If you know that going in and are a smart, informed consumer, you can find places where your money can purchase a good soccer experience for your kids and that’s good enough.  Just don’t buy the BS in those press releases.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 14, 2019)

There’s not a club in Cal South that has a consistent playing style from top to bottom. Heck there’s not even a consistent playing style in the National teams from age group to age group. Pick the best coach for your kid every season. That’s the pathway


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 14, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> That would make sense for LA Surf. Hazell is a strong team the current 05 la premier dpl team struggled may not of won a game.


Haven’t all the LA Premier DA teams struggled since they joined the DA?  It does have a good marketing machine but not much performance on the elite level.  Interesting that they chose a coach for the U16 GNT that does not have a successful DA program - does everyone realize that the entire US Soccer coaching staff  now are all British?  Why don’t we have any Americans in our own national soccer program?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 14, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Wow!! Sounds like a boycott to me.


Or lack of interest


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 14, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Or lack of interest


Whatever it is Good for them!! Sounds like they didn't fall for this BAD deal with LAPFC. Kudos to them for sticking with their team and coach


----------



## soccer81 (Jun 14, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Well, let me preface this by saying that...


Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## OCsoccerMANiac (Jun 14, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Heard that the DA tryouts/ID event yesterday had a very low turnout for the 04s and 05s...


"Heard That"...?

Isn't your kid on the 2005 Hazell team? you're not a unbiased 3rd party here.

How about YOU explain why you and some  of the members of your team decided to not attend the DA try outs?


----------



## RedCard (Jun 14, 2019)

OCsoccerMANiac said:


> "Heard That"...?
> 
> Isn't your kid on the 2005 Hazell team? you're not a unbiased 3rd party here.
> 
> How about YOU explain why you and some  of the members of your team decided to not attend the DA try outs?


No need to be so confrontational. Yes, “heard that” is correct as I was not there. 

Our coach told all our 05 families that is up to you if you want to go to the Premier tryouts and to just to let him know. We spoke with our daughters and independently made the decision to stay with a coach who has been loyal to our team and developed our daughters immensely. The girls and families love each other on and off the field. 

He even advised one of his players to play for Chavez at 04 as she will be attending his high school in the fall. 

I’ll politely bow out of this topic at this point as I don’t want my input to be misconstrued.


----------



## Dummy (Jun 14, 2019)

RedCard said:


> No need to be so confrontational. Yes, “heard that” is correct as I was not there.
> 
> Our coach told all our 05 families that is up to you if you want to go to the Premier tryouts and to just to let him know. We spoke with our daughters and independently made the decision to stay with a coach who has been loyal to our team and developed our daughters immensely. The girls and families love each other on and off the field.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing even though you have every right to ignore the request.  There is no need for you to avoid this topic just because you have an interest in it.  Nobody else does, and there wouldn’t be a forum if they did.

Good luck to your daughter’s team.  Kids only get one childhood - club soccer isn’t worth doing unless  you are surrounded by kids and families that all love each other on and off the field (and guided by a quality coach that cares about players as people).


----------



## pewpew (Jun 14, 2019)

RedCard said:


> No need to be so confrontational. Yes, “heard that” is correct as I was not there.
> 
> 
> I’ll politely bow out of this topic at this point as I don’t want my input to be misconstrued.


@RedCard
You don't need to bow out of this thread. If anything you provide first-hand info from someone with SCA. And you don't owe ANYONE an explanation about ANYTHING. It's your money and your kid. You do what you think is best for you and yours. Good luck to you/team.

@OCsoccerMANiac
There are better ways of going about trying to solicit info from people. Being a D!<k  isn't one of them.


----------



## soccer81 (Jun 14, 2019)

Did anybody get any concrete data on the whereabouts of Dido? I didn't see him at the tryout session on Wednesday...


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 14, 2019)

soccer81 said:


> Did anybody get any concrete data on the whereabouts of Dido? I didn't see him at the tryout session on Wednesday...


He’s still the 04 DA coach until the end of the month. He is focused on getting his girls ready to perform their best in the showcase.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 14, 2019)

RedCard said:


> No need to be so confrontational. Yes, “heard that” is correct as I was not there.
> 
> Our coach told all our 05 families that is up to you if you want to go to the Premier tryouts and to just to let him know. We spoke with our daughters and independently made the decision to stay with a coach who has been loyal to our team and developed our daughters immensely. The girls and families love each other on and off the field.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. What’s the plan then? Since you disagreed with the DPL rumor, does the team plan on playing SCDSL discovery still?


----------



## soccerobserver (Jun 14, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Well, let me preface this by saying that what a club preaches and what they actually end up producing are often different things.  LA Premier is a perfect example.  Go through their promo and pr stuff and you will see all sorts of references to “development” and “pathways” yet the best players on their best teams are all recruited from other clubs while players they already had at younger levels moved to other clubs and went on to bigger success.
> 
> As for soccer philosophy, LA Premier again talks a good game.  They preach technical emphasis and possession style.  Once they went DA, they really promoted that aspect.  Some of their coaches do an honest job of it too.  But watch their teams top to bottom and it’s hard to see any consistency of philosophy.   To be fair that is pretty normal for all mega clubs.  It’s hard to control that when you have 3-4 coaches in every age group.
> 
> ...


MT your posts are all well put and thought out and so it's worth pointing out in all fairness that when M Martins was the girl's DOC, LAPFC fielded several  excellent/top teams and their players got great looks from top colleges in the US. Also there were at least 2 players who played in the Youth national teams/pool. Since he left to be a college coach I have not followed what has developed there but their players did have success in the not too distant past.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 15, 2019)

Since they became a DA club it doesn’t look they have had much success recruiting and performing at the elite level with the competition from the other clubs that have more of that experience and reputation.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 15, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Since they became a DA club it doesn’t look they have had much success recruiting and performing at the elite level with the competition from the other clubs that have more of that experience and reputation.


Not true.  Their trajectory (although slower than I think anyone would like, was growing in the right direction in some age groups.  LAPFC weren’t strong from ‘02 down thru ‘06 prior to the age split. They actually started putting a Coaching staff and program together once they became A DA club.  The ‘04’s although didn’t get the results that team gave everyone they played a battle.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 15, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> MT your posts are all well put and thought out and so it's worth pointing out in all fairness that when M Martins was the girl's DOC, LAPFC fielded several  excellent/top teams and their players got great looks from top colleges in the US. Also there were at least 2 players who played in the Youth national teams/pool. Since he left to be a college coach I have not followed what has developed there but their players did have success in the not too distant past.


You are 100%  correct.  Manny was the real deal and a total class act as well.  Unfortunately the current leadership is clearly more about generating more income streams their business model than investing in players.  They tried to become “LA Premier Sports” adding their own volleyball club, and any parent there can tell you about the exorbitant uniform packages, club “fundraising” requirements, multiple desperate (and often failed) mergers with other clubs, adding as many teams as they can with no thought to quality, all the while shuffling teams around crappy and limited practice space, and a never ending coaching carousel (they recruit good coaches with promises they can’t keep and lose them).  These things aren’t unique to LA Premier.   I’ve met Barry and had a few brief conversations with him and I think he’s simply stretched too thin by his own ambitions.  If they invested as much attention in their players and individual coaches as they do marketing and making deals and partnerships they would have a great thing going because he’s creative and has good ideas.  But then, they would just be a smaller club and that’s not what they want.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> You are 100%  correct.  Manny was the real deal and a total class act as well.  Unfortunately the current leadership is clearly more about generating more income streams their business model than investing in players.  They tried to become “LA Premier Sports” adding their own volleyball club, and any parent there can tell you about the exorbitant uniform packages, club “fundraising” requirements, multiple desperate (and often failed) mergers with other clubs, adding as many teams as they can with no thought to quality, all the while shuffling teams around crappy and limited practice space, and a never ending coaching carousel (they recruit good coaches with promises they can’t keep and lose them).  These things aren’t unique to LA Premier.   I’ve met Barry and had a few brief conversations with him and I think he’s simply stretched too thin by his own ambitions.  *If they invested as much attention in their players and individual coaches as they do marketing and making deals and partnerships they would have a great thing going* because he’s creative and has good ideas.  But then, they would just be a smaller club and that’s not what they want.


Ain't that the truth for just about every club out there?
Imagine how much "player development" would really take place if everyone at a club was focused on making the players better?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Ain't that the truth for just about every club out there?
> Imagine how much "player development" would really take place if everyone at a club was focused on making the players better?


I think it happens to a degree, but the vision is limited to State Cup.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jun 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Ain't that the truth for just about every club out there?
> Imagine how much "player development" would really take place if everyone at a club was focused on making the players better?


Exactly.

@soccerobserver , we’ve talked about this same phenomenon on the westside.  It’s that “bigger is better” mentality that plays out all over the club soccer scene and is sadly eliminating all the small clubs.  I wish I could put all the blame on the DoC’s, but they’re just riding the wave of parents with big dreams for their kids and even bigger pocketbooks.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @soccerobserver , we’ve talked about this same phenomenon on the westside.  It’s that “bigger is better” mentality that plays out all over the club soccer scene and is sadly eliminating all the small clubs.  I wish I could put all the blame on the DoC’s, but they’re just riding the wave of parents with big dreams for their kids and even bigger pocketbooks.


Back in the day when CSL was the big gorilla, Celtic would have two boys teams in each age bracket that were so well-balanced that a lot of tournaments ended up with them facing each other in the Final.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> Exactly.
> 
> @soccerobserver , we’ve talked about this same phenomenon on the westside.  It’s that “bigger is better” mentality that plays out all over the club soccer scene and is sadly eliminating all the small clubs.  I wish I could put all the blame on the DoC’s, but they’re just riding the wave of parents with big dreams for their kids and even bigger pocketbooks.


MT maybe I am a little optimistic...I think there are some entrepreneurial DOC’s and coaches at the small clubs who are pushing kids’ development, and who are soccer purists as you have described. However these soccer purists develop great kids and teams only to find that the socal soccer club behemoths exclude them from the best tournaments or exclude them from chances to prove that they are the best by playing teams in closed leagues like DA and ECNL.  Many give up and align with the bigger clubs in order to gain access for the teams they have worked so hard to develop. I am not sure it’s all motivated by the pursuit of money only.  

With the benefit of hindsight, it seems that when the 8 club oligarchs defeated the imperial CSL, they paved the way for the  final consolidation of their hegemony over socal club soccer. The End Game...


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2019)

soccerobserver said:


> MT maybe I am a little optimistic...I think there are some entrepreneurial DOC’s and coaches at the small clubs who are pushing kids’ development, and who are soccer purists as you have described. However these soccer purists develop great kids and teams only to find that the socal soccer club behemoths exclude them from the best tournaments or exclude them from chances to prove that they are the best by playing teams in closed leagues like DA and ECNL.  Many give up and align with the bigger clubs in order to gain access for the teams they have worked so hard to develop. I am not sure it’s all motivated by the pursuit of money only.
> 
> With the benefit of hindsight, it seems that when the 8 club oligarchs defeated the imperial CSL, they paved the way for the  final consolidation of their hegemony over socal club soccer. The End Game...


Who are the “8 club oligarchs?”


----------



## focomoso (Jun 15, 2019)

Mystery Train said:


> ...they recruit good coaches with promises they can’t keep and lose them...


This is my experience with LAPFC - numerous times.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 16, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> The ‘04’s although didn’t get the results that team gave everyone they played a battle.


I do like that idea of keeping stats on “lost but gave the other team a challenge” or “dominated the game even though we lost” or “looked good out there, just unlucky”


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 16, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> I do like that idea of keeping stats on “lost but gave the other team a challenge” or “dominated the game even though we lost” or “looked good out there, just unlucky”


Why?  What would that accomplish?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 21, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> Thank you for sharing. What’s the plan then? Since you disagreed with the DPL rumor, does the team plan on playing SCDSL discovery still?


It looks like the SCA G05 Gallo team will be the LA Surf DPL team for the upcoming season.


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 21, 2019)

Estban Chavez is Barrys b!tch #lapfcproud


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 22, 2019)

It is disappointing to me that EC fell to the giant club dragon.  He had a pretty good thing going but looks like he had to be a part of the machine - I doubt he will be able to work and train as a coach as he would like to under his new regime


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wonder if LAPFC was struggling financially and wasn’t able to keep up in the big leagues so they sold out to Surf


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Wonder if LAPFC was struggling financially and wasn’t able to keep up in the big leagues so they sold out to Surf


Sold what?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 22, 2019)

LAPFC no longer exists - they were bought out by Surf and BR is only the DOC not the Executive Director


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> LAPFC no longer exists - they were bought out by Surf and BR is only the DOC not the Executive Director


Except he’s the “CEO” and LAPFC is running the show on the DA side. I think they needed each other.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 22, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> Except he’s the “CEO” and LAPFC is running the show on the DA side. I think they needed each other.


Could you break down the entire merger? There are holes in this story which makes this situation unclear.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 22, 2019)

I would think that the boys down in San Diego are “running the show”.  They may hand our titles for Christmas but control is another thing.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jun 22, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Could you break down the entire merger? There are holes in this story which makes this situation unclear.


It's the Surf and Barry show. Surf with the money and Barry with the DA status. Barry is the CEO of LA Surf. How Barry got into the mix with Surf shortly after LA Surf creation one can only assume is to get the better teams from SCA as we have seen the stats on the DA Premier teams. Or else why in the hell would Barry want to be part of Surf. We will never know the truth and only assumptions.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 22, 2019)

Surf brings in financial resources and name brand


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 22, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Surf brings in financial resources and name brand


SD Surf’s brand. LA Surf was the equivalent to IE Surf essentially until the LA Premier brought DA with it. So Cal Academy provides quality player pool and coaches. With almost 60 teams prior to the merger, I don’t think they were in a hole financially that SGV and So Cal would save them from. It is added fees but they bring their own debts along with them.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 22, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> SD Surf’s brand. LA Surf was the equivalent to IE Surf essentially until the LA Premier brought DA with it. So Cal Academy provides quality player pool and coaches. With almost 60 teams prior to the merger, I don’t think they were in a hole financially that SGV and So Cal would save them from. It is added fees but they bring their own debts along with them.


LA Surf is fully governed by San Diego Surf just as OC Surf is.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Jun 22, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> LA Surf is fully governed by San Diego Surf just as OC Surf is.


Just making the distinction that LA Surf is not a brand. The Surf name is the brand. 

Coaching/player decisions, are not governed by SD Surf.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 22, 2019)

I agree that Surf is the brand and LA Surf is just a new club. That said there are structural differences between the affiliate program and the creation of LA Surf.  LA Surf is operating as a part of SD Surf.  They do have their own 501 C (3) however they answer to the board of SD Surf.  Brian Waltrip who was President and is now COO is on the board of SD Surf.   I believe that he will have some say over coaching decisions.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2019)

cheaper2keeper said:


> Just making the distinction that LA Surf is not a brand. The Surf name is the brand.
> 
> Coaching/player decisions, are not governed by SD Surf.


So what is the point then?


----------



## Buzz Cook (Jun 23, 2019)

Heard from a reliable source Hazell is leaving SoCal/Surf and taking his ‘05 and ‘07 teams to Breakers...ECNL. Considering Breakers practices on the west side, that commute to/from practice is going to be brutal for parents.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 23, 2019)

Mutiny already?


----------



## Threeyardsback (Jun 24, 2019)

Buzz Cook said:


> Heard from a reliable source Hazell is leaving SoCal/Surf and taking his ‘05 and ‘07 teams to Breakers...ECNL. Considering Breakers practices on the west side, that commute to/from practice is going to be brutal for parents.


That would be a really bad drive for nearly all of the team.  Each team has a couple of players that make crazy commutes, but to have the whole team do it is nuts.  I wouldn't make that drive.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 24, 2019)

Buzz Cook said:


> Heard from a reliable source Hazell is leaving SoCal/Surf and taking his ‘05 and ‘07 teams to Breakers...ECNL. Considering Breakers practices on the west side, that commute to/from practice is going to be brutal for parents.


A lot of potential on those teams, they'd be a welcome addition to LA Breakers who are doing some promising things.


----------

